# [XCode] Comment compiler une version "release" ?



## NeoJF (9 Janvier 2005)

Je programme un petit logiciel à mes heures perdues, et je voulais l'essayer sur le Mac de mon père, qui tourne sous le même système que moi. La principale différence est qu'il ne dispose pas des outils de développement. Et je pense que c'est la cause de mon problème, qui aboutit, lorsque je tente de lancer mon appli, à un quit direct au lancement, et la trace suivante dans la console :

```
Mac OS X Version 10.3.6 (assemblage 7R28)
2004-12-22 16:25:25 +0100
dyld: /Volumes/XMirror HD/Users/Shared/GCCocoa.app/Contents/MacOS/GCCocoa can't open library: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ZeroLink.framework/Versions/A/ZeroLink  (No such file or directory, errno = 2)
```

Bon, en fait c'est vrai, je n'ai rien fait pour utiliser cette appli sur un autre ordi que le miens, je compile sans me poser de question avec XCode (je crois qu'il y a plusieurs modes de compilation : development, deployment, est-ce que je me trompes...), et donc elle ne doit pas pouvoir tourner sur un mac qui ne possède pas les outils de dev...

Est-ce que vous pouvez juste m'expliquer si j'ai raison, et si oui, comment passer en mode compilation "release" ?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## molgow (9 Janvier 2005)

NeoJF a dit:
			
		

> (je crois qu'il y a plusieurs modes de compilation : development, deployment, est-ce que je me trompes...)


 
 C'est exactement ça. Il te faut changer de "Build style". Pour ça, on trouve cette info dans l'aide de XCode.



			
				XCode a dit:
			
		

> Creating a Deployment Product
> 
> Creating a deployment product is the final step in development. It&#8217;s the product you&#8217;ll distribute to your users. Xcode builds the product, optimizing the code and stripping any debugging symbols.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoJF (9 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour cette réponse si précise et rapide.

Je vois pas ce qui pourrait m'arrêter maintenant !


----------

